# What should I have for dinner?



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

... :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Percentage wise I guess the poll tells the story!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Guess it's mexican :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

How about a Mexican Subway sandwhich with a fortune cookie on the side?!?!?!?!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Well, ....... whatdya have?????


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Papa Murphys!!!

Hahaha I know I know

It was the girlfriend's idea :lol: 

:-D


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Papa Murphys ROCKS!!!!!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Papa Murphys ROCKS!!!!!!


Hells ya!! :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

What is that?


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Sounds like what it is, is.....an eatery NOT in Texas. Sounds also like it's pretty good. I just finished the MEGA buffet breakfast at Del Norte's (as described in another thread) and it is raining. Ahhh......everything is right again. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I just got up and had a bowl of cereal  - hahah. I don't think we ever go out to eat for breakfast unless we are on a trip.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Try something new and exciting for breakfast........go out! Is the Dixie Chicken open this early? :-D


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Try something new and exciting for breakfast........go out! Is the Dixie Chicken open this early? :-D


I have no idea - I've never even been there before :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Went once about 5 years ago at 2:00 pm on a Tuesday with a co-worker while we were at a conference. We stayed about 30 min. and left. Looks like it could have been a lot of fun for the younger crowd.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, its another weekend. Ya gotta post another poll for TONIGHT's dinner :-D


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Sloppy Joe's????


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Elk burgers :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Yo quiero taco bell :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2006)

scooter said:


> Yo quiero taco bell :roll:


Had that tonight...soft taco & beef combo burrito/without beans :-D

aaahhhh...the life of a bachelor.... :wink:


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Bachelor and NO beans?? If you're that afraid of your own flatulence you will never convince me your poop don't stink :roll: :roll: :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

"BEEF..........It's what's for dinner". Isn't that what the commercial says?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, U haven't given us a chance to decide your dinner lately, man!


----------

